# Straight,Safety, Or Disposable Razor



## DJGurkins (Sep 28, 2013)

What is your favorite way to shave. 

1.The old Straight razor. 

2.The Not as old Safety Razor

 3.Modern Disposable Razor. 

4. Duck Dynasty Style. I don't shave at all. Just let it grow and flow.

 I currently use a Disposable but thinking of switching to a Safety Razor. Don't think I have the nerve to try a Straight Razor at 2am. I would probably show up at work looking like something out of the Walking Dead.


----------



## Bill Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

Disposable


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## LittleHunter (Sep 28, 2013)

Straight


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Txmason (Sep 28, 2013)

Bro DJ,

I use a DE razor ! Checkout 

www.badgerandblade.com



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 28, 2013)

And a most handsome devil that Brother Txmason is I'll tell you!

:sneaky2:


----------



## Txmason (Sep 28, 2013)

Aww your a handsome guy yourself jwhoff! Guess what! I got my real estate license! So if you know any bro realtors let me know or anyone that needs help let me know. 

Hope your doing well! 


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 29, 2013)

I just ordered a Parker 60R Butterfly Open Double Edge Safety Razor & 5 SHARK Super Chrome blades plus a Van Der Hagen Premium Shave Set (Soap, Bowl, Brush) from Amazon. now that I will be set up lets see if I cant save a little on shaving and have closer shave to boot.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 29, 2013)

Use a pre shave oil like Olive oil. Wet your face then get a thin towel or washcloth, wet it and throw it along with a mug of water in the microwave for a minute or two. Then apply hot water to your face then a pre shave oil just enough to lubricate your face then apply the hot towel press gently and let the hot towel sit in your face for a mintue or so. Then wet your shaving brush, squeeze out the excess water and swirl the brush around on your shaving soap to get the bristles coated with soap then swirl your brush in the warm mug after you have emptied out the hot water. Then cover your face with the shave cream on the brush. Then shave in one direction only for at least a week to get your skin used to the new razor. Shave with the grain forward before attempting going across the grain etc. Also google Matic 59 he is a great resource for shaving how to'a. Also check out www.badgerandblade.com. I am on there as Txmason. Let me know if you have any questions. 

Bro. Jerry Johnston


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 29, 2013)

I am on there now too same name 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 29, 2013)

I just started with a de, but I'm sure I will move to straight soon....


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 29, 2013)

Electric except times I want to go extra snazzy.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm working on the duck dynasty myself haha


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JJones (Sep 29, 2013)

Safety here, I don't know if I'll ever be brave enough to use a straight razor. :001_unsure:


----------



## JTM (Sep 29, 2013)

i do not believe that a full 2/3 of you guys use a safety razor to shave with...

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2008/01/04/how-to-shave-like-your-grandpa/

are we still claiming that 66% are safety razor users?

btw, that's all I use.  I love it.  ingrown hairs are a thing of the past and I suggest it for anyone.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 29, 2013)

JTM said:


> i do not believe that a full 2/3 of you guys use a safety razor to shave with...
> 
> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2008/01/04/how-to-shave-like-your-grandpa/
> 
> ...



I am claiming to be new to the de safety razor. I have had mine now for about a month. I made the change due to relentless razor burn from fusion cartridge. I do not anticipate going back unless I was on the road and need a shave in a pinch. I borrowed a straight from brother after I had been shaving with de safety about two weeks.  I like the shave and will go that way in the future when my wife isn't paying close attention to how much my shaving supplies are costing.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 29, 2013)

DJ 

I forgot my username is: Talltexan on B&B my mistake


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 1, 2013)

I just registered on B and B. username bro bennylee.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 1, 2013)

Braun


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 2, 2013)

1947 Gillette Super Speed.


Fraternally,
Brad Marrs, PM
The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2013)

I use a Merkur safety razor Mon thru Fri, and a straight razor on the weekends.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a Schick Krona DE I bought on ebay and a Star DE that my grandfather had at some point.


----------



## Txmason (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to learn to use a straight. Any advice? Anyone give classes? Haha!


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## DJGurkins (Nov 2, 2013)

Sometimes I think I need lessons. Ouch LOL


My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 3, 2013)

Double edge safety razor, shaving soap and shaving brush all the way. I'm not coordinated enough to use a straight razor and still have skin. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 3, 2013)

I use the de for daily use. The straight is for special occasions, because of the time it takes for me.


----------



## flttrainer (Nov 3, 2013)

What are the benefits of the safety or straight razor?  Are they that much better than the disposable razor?  I've been looking for a better shave for a while. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 3, 2013)

Straight razor is the closest shave you'll get. It's the most economical and oldest if the blade technologies. De safety razor is the successor to the straight razor, extremely close shave, very easy to master shaving with a de safety razor and exceptional economical. I purchased a 100 count of de blades last year from amazon for around $10. Shaving soap runs about $3-5 and last around 8 months for me. The only cost was the up front cost of the razor and shaving brush (and I think both of those ran me no more than $45). 


My Freemasonry


----------



## flttrainer (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe I should give a safety razor a try then.  Thanks Brother.


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 3, 2013)

I leave the straight razor to my barber when I get my hair cut. My 4 year old son gets a good laugh watch in dad get a hair cut and a shave, it's worth the extra $6. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr (Nov 4, 2013)

But being that November is here it's my no shave month. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 4, 2013)

flttrainer said:


> What are the benefits of the safety or straight razor?  Are they that much better than the disposable razor?  I've been looking for a better shave for a while.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



For me, It is a close shave without the irritation. Cartridge blade just pull my facial hair out and leave me with razor burn. This is so much that I did not shave often. I started with the de safety razor a while back and will never look back. It is just as fast and a lot better to my skin. The straight razor for me is the way to go if I have the time. It takes me about twice to three times as long. I mean you are holding a micro edge to your throat. When your done you feel such an accomplishment too. I mean there is nothing more manlier.


----------



## flttrainer (Nov 4, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> For me, It is a close shave without the irritation. Cartridge blade just pull my facial hair out and leave me with razor burn. This is so much that I did not shave often. I started with the de safety razor a while back and will never look back. It is just as fast and a lot better to my skin. The straight razor for me is the way to go if I have the time. It takes me about twice to three times as long. I mean you are holding a micro edge to your throat. When your done you feel such an accomplishment too. I mean there is nothing more manlier.



Thanks. I'm definitely going to do research and try a safety razor. My wife would probably love me shaving more often. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Nov 5, 2013)

Checkout www.badgerandblade.com that is an excellent resource for all things shaving related. I am Talltexan on there. 

Also checkout www.theshaveden.com too


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Txmason (Nov 5, 2013)

@flttrainer


Bro. I have a Murker Futur Stainless Steel Adjustable razor I highly recommend. Also a Murker 34C razor. 

Proraso Green shaving soap and Feather blades are best. If you need any help please let me know. 

Jerry


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## otherstar (Nov 6, 2013)

Txmason said:


> @flttrainer
> 
> 
> Bro. I have a Murker Futur Stainless Steel Adjustable razor I highly recommend. Also a Murker 34C razor.
> ...



A "stainless steel" Futur? Are you sure such a beast exists? I have the polished chrome version of the Futur (that I got in 2009), but it's solid brass with a chrome plating.


----------



## flttrainer (Nov 6, 2013)

I am leaning towards the Merkur 34C. So many choices to make. I appreciate the help. 


Rob Yadouga
Coronado Lodge #1406 - Past Master


----------



## flttrainer (Nov 6, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Checkout www.badgerandblade.com that is an excellent resource for all things shaving related. I am Talltexan on there.
> 
> Also checkout www.theshaveden.com too
> 
> ...



I just registered last night for badger and blade as flttrainer. 


Rob Yadouga
Coronado Lodge #1406 - Past Master


----------



## Browncoat (Feb 12, 2014)

I joined dollarshaveclub.com

Not the best razors I've ever used, but they're decent. And CHEAP.


----------



## aradzin73 (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to shave my face and shampoo my hair, now I shave my head and shampoo my beard! Triple blade disposables do the trick.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont shave at all. If it grows there naturally, its supposed to be there...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 7, 2014)

What is a good DE set and where do you shop? I've been thinking about venturing into the DE realm because I'm tired of shelling out for cartridges. Shaving isn't important to me, it's a general (figurative) pain. The only reason I shave is because I don't want a beard. I don't have any irritation issues with cartridges, outside of the billfold that is. I also like the thought of going old school on the shave.

Also, does shaving with a DE and brush take much longer than modern razors and a can of cream? Again, while the general idea of DE is appealing, I hate fooling with shaving on a daily basis, so I don't want to prolong my morning routine. *

(*The best part about being a teacher is I shave about once a week in the summer!)


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 7, 2014)

Since you're just getting started, here's my advice.

Razor: Edwin Jagger DE89
Brush: Tweezerman
Blades: A sampler kit
Soap/Cream: Proraso
Pre-shave: Proraso
Post-shave: Thayer's witch hazel and an aftershave balm or splash

Westcoastshaving.com has them all. I really like their blade samplers. Everyone is different, so you need to practice and try many different blades to find which one is best for you.

As you get more experience, your technique will improve, so try your sample blades again after a few months.

Advice: no pressure, good pre-shave prep, and good lather.

Search youtube for videos from mantic59 for technique. Also, Reddit has a good sub at /r/wickededge, with great advice for DE and straight.

Good luck! Once you're comfortable, invest in a good badger brush, and soaps/creams. I regularly use a 1947 Gillette Super Speed and a Merkur Slant. My go to cream is Taylor of Ild Bond Street Avocado. I use Bic, Red Personna, and Merkur Platinum blades; your mileage may vary--try the samplers.

Practice lathering, it's important.




Fraternally,
Brad Marrs
WM, The Colony No. 1451

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks. 
I'm curious about some of the steps involved shaving this way. I certainly don't want to turn what I already consider a distasteful waste of time into a time consuming ritual (my shave prep is to get out of the shower and shave, which takes 2 minutes tops), and I don't want to get tied up buying all kinds of products to pull it off. Saving money by no longer buying expensive cartridges is my whole purpose for considering the move. I already use Barbasol or Colgate shaving cream, whichever is the cheapest whenever I am out. I don't use any kind of aftershave because shaving doesn't irritate my face.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought a decent (it seems) set at Wal-Mart today. It's made by Van Der Hagen. Although I prefer not to buy Chinese products, and I know a good German-made razor should be better, I figured this would be a good set to see if I like it. I got a razor, blades, mug, soap, brush, and stand for under $50, just a little more than a pack of cartridges.

I'll see how it works out. My first shave did a reasonable enough job, but it is going to take some getting used to. The short, stubby handle caused my fingers to cramp. That will be just a matter of re-training the muscles to do something differently than what they've done the last 25 years. I'm not sure about the time involved. It sure takes longer shaving a DE razor. I was doing some reading on a web site, and one guy mentioned taking 25 minutes to shave. That's ridiculous.


----------



## coomby (Jul 11, 2014)

What is this 'shaving' you speak of?? 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## admarcus1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> I already use Barbasol or Colgate shaving cream, whichever is the cheapest whenever I am out. I don't use any kind of aftershave because shaving doesn't irritate my face.



I switched to DE 2 years ago. It takes just a bit longer, but I like it better than cartridge. Particularly if I haven't shaved for a couple of days. With more than one day of growth on my face, I feel like the cartridges pull. The DE will cut it smoothly. 

Ill still use cartridge when I travel, but I can never go back to canned shaving cream. I use Taylor's or Poraso. Compared to those, canned just feels dry. Using a brush with cream lubricates the face so much better, and you can control the consistency to your personal taste. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 11, 2014)

Back when I was required to shave, I always used a cup-n-brush, even though I was only using a cartridge blade. Much nicer lather, the bristles got all the hairs up, and it added a moment of pleasure to an otherwise tedious chore.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess I have shaved with the new setup three times now. Each time gets easier and gives a better shave. I'm liking it pretty well. I agree with the mug and brush adding a nice touch. The brush on the face is feels pretty good, and the later smells nice!


----------



## Morris (Jul 12, 2014)

I ordered a Merkur safety razor and the setup. I usually use a throw away on Mondays band electric the rest of the week. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## otherstar (Jul 13, 2014)

JMorris said:


> I ordered a Merkur safety razor and the setup. I usually use a throw away on Mondays band electric the rest of the week.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



You cannot go wrong with a Merkur razor (I have three of them...lol). Stay away from the Merkur blades, but the razors are top notch.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 22, 2014)

OK, I've been using the new (old style) setup for a couple of weeks, and it is going pretty well. In an earlier post, I described shaving as a distasteful waste of time. I'm actually kind of getting into it. Yes, it takes a little longer now, but the whole experience is kinda nice. I actually broke down and bought a bottle of Clubman aftershave ... I never use aftershave .. so I am embracing the whole experience.


----------



## Morris (Jul 23, 2014)

[Q UOTE="Companion Joe, post: 132825, member: 14089"]OK, I've been using the new (old style) setup for a couple of weeks, and it is going pretty well. In an earlier post, I described shaving as a distasteful waste of time. I'm actually kind of getting into it. Yes, it takes a little longer now, but the whole experience is kinda nice. I actually broke down and bought a bottle of Clubman aftershave ... I never use aftershave .. so I am embracing the whole experience.[/QUOTE] 

on day two and it's definitely an adjustment. I'm hanging in there though. 



Jeff


----------



## Companion Joe (Sep 7, 2014)

My new shaving routine has been going on for a couple of months now. I really like it. I posted earlier that I found shaving to be a distasteful chore, but since joining the world of brushes and double edge safety razors, I find that I actually enjoy shaving each day. I can almost relate the ritual of it to Masonry in the sense that you are doing something the same way men did 100 years ago.

Since my introduction, my wife bought me a Edwin Jagger DE89L for my birthday, and it truly is a Cadillac.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 8, 2014)

K-Bar....or when no one is looking a disposable.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 8, 2014)

Here lately, I've been using an old star DE that I found in my grandfather old stuff. I use feather blades and real lye soap for a lather. Works well for me....


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 8, 2014)

My back up profession is a barber. So im good with a straight razor.

I dry shave with a straight razor, i got a plastic one that takes disposable blades.

Btw unless your REALLY good at it Do not do it dry! I do because im really good at it.


----------



## Morris (Sep 8, 2014)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Here lately, I've been using an old star DE that I found in my grandfather old stuff. I use feather blades and real lye soap for a lather. Works well for me....


I was looking at buying some feather blades. The ones I use right now I have to shave twice


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 9, 2014)

I like feather. It's my brand of choice. Keep them dry after you shave and they will last a while...


----------



## otherstar (Sep 9, 2014)

Blade selection for a DE is such an individual thing  I tried Feather's once, and while one blade lasted me quite some time, it also tore my face up because they are so sharp. I prefer Astra SP or Shark blades.


----------



## Morris (Oct 22, 2014)

Used proraso soap today for the first time. Wow what a difference!


----------



## Curtis Helsley (Oct 22, 2014)

I just started DE shaving this year and will never look back, I actually enjoy shaving after 9 years in the service made me loathe it!  I prefer Feather blades, using sandalwood Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving soap.


----------



## admarcus1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Curtis Helsley said:


> I just started DE shaving this year and will never look back, I actually enjoy shaving after 9 years in the service made me loathe it!  I prefer Feather blades, using sandalwood Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving soap.


I'm a fan of Taylor, but not the sandalwood so much.  I use Shark Chrome blades.  Tried Feather, but they are clearly trying to kill me.  Can't get through a shave with them without drawing blood.

It can take a while to find the right blade.


----------

